# May be selling: Carlo Robelli 12-string guitar



## Ben (Mar 16, 2007)

Thinking of selling. Needs string change, but other wise, it's in mint condish. How much would you pay?






























As you can see, I'm including the case. Not great case, but it works.


----------



## jedijeff123 (Mar 16, 2007)

i wana get rid of my acoustic guitar......but i am keeping my StratoCaster


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2007)

jedijeff123 said:


> i wana get rid of my acoustic guitar......but i am keeping my StratoCaster



What kind of Acoustic? Care to post pics?


----------



## spkenn5 (Mar 19, 2007)

i'd pay $50 top! + $15 shipping nothin more  + case i'll add $20


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 19, 2007)

spkenn5 said:


> i'd pay $50 top! + $15 shipping nothin more  + case i'll add $20


 


could get far more than that for it on ebay.


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> could get far more than that for it on ebay.



Most likely, but can't sell on Ebay at the moment. I may look into his offer.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 19, 2007)

fair do fella, but there is an almost exact deal on ebay at the moment thats at $100 with 4 days to go. Be shame to let something so nice go for too little


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> fair do fella, but there is an almost exact deal on ebay at the moment thats at $100 with 4 days to go. Be shame to let something so nice go for too little



Hmm...$100 and 4 days left. Sounds good. I'll have to talk to my parents about it of course


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-STRING-CAR...oryZ2385QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-STRING-CAR...oryZ2385QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem



The problem with mine is, it doesn't come with a stand, it's not in perfect condition, it's missing one string, but not my fault, came shipped like that. And my case isn't as good. I would probably get $100 max if I sold it on Ebay, but I'll try and see what happens.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 19, 2007)

mod a computer into it....


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> mod a computer into it....



That would be fun. But I can't because I need the money for my new $2000 guitar


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 19, 2007)

wow


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> wow



Quite a post ya go there


----------



## heyman421 (Mar 19, 2007)

you can do much better on price for a gibson lpc, guitar center was blowing those out for $1299 just before new years

i'm not a fan, tho, too many tuning problems with the angled tuning head

straight head strat for me


----------



## footballstevo75 (Mar 19, 2007)

Les Paul-what an amazing guitar.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2007)

Bump. Anyone still interested at all?


----------



## Rambo (Mar 25, 2007)

Halian: are you sure you want to go full out on a Gibson Les Paul? The Epiphone Les Paul copies are pretty good, ya know. You should go to a guitar shop and play/compare both, then see how you feel. Or have you done that already?

Anyway, if it helps (which it doesn't ) I would probably take that guitar outta your hands if I were in the US.


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2007)

Rambo said:


> Halian: are you sure you want to go full out on a Gibson Les Paul? The Epiphone Les Paul copies are pretty good, ya know. You should go to a guitar shop and play/compare both, then see how you feel. Or have you done that already?
> 
> Anyway, if it helps (which it doesn't ) I would probably take that guitar outta your hands if I were in the US.



Ahh. Well. I forgot to make a thread about it, but I have already chosen a guitar. I picked out a Black Epiphone Standard Les Paul. I tried both of them out, and the real Gibson was friggin awesome. But I decided to save some money and go with the cheaper version. It's still really nice! Only $450, I love it. I'll make a thread and post some pics of the guitar sometime soon


----------

